# Your health and love ones too......



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I was always looking out for my father and mother, especially my father he suffer a lot after leaving Cuba and his spirits were down sometimes no elders to look after anymore but my children are here .During my employment years I work with many older coworkers many show signs of stress and tiredness many talk of ending it all and since I work for a school system I encounter many juveniles in dire need of mental help also ,like now I`m very close to many who happen to suffer with some form of disability. The point here is that we need to look very close at our love ones many of our elders who happen to be working are under a lot of stress and loneliness, many of our teenagers suffer from other forms of stress, especially those who happen to live in rural America where life is much slower and there is not much going on. As fathers and mothers we need to keep an eye on our young ones before someone else those, temptation is strong under those conditions. During my service years we used to have get together, bbq`s ,company picnic's ,they work very well in relieving the everyday pressures and we talk about our fears and problems openly ,something that I do with my children and wife often ,it works.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is soooo true with rural America. I hear over and over and over from young and old,there's NOTHING to do..And there is very little entertainment.No youth center,no meeting place for older folks.And regardless they need to be seperate.Teenagers need to be teenagers.I use to go to the"Y" dancing with adults outside but not in our space.And I'm sure I would hate hate hate their music,so that works. I'm also sure they would hate my music just as much.Maybe a game room including pool tables but as I said maybe supervision of some kind to keep the trouble out(drugs etc,)Then a place for the older adults too. There should be a small place where there could be a nice meetup with coffee and music.Most townships can only think of rules and restrictions.There are tons of singles of all ages that need to be with people and do away with being very alone in the evenings.I know as I am one and don't do the bar hopping.We keep the small kids in Little League,dance class etc etc.But nothing for, the others ,so many turn to drugs and other bad things to do for thrills.:brickwall:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We made sure our home was a fun place to hang out for our teens. We have a pool, trampoline, basketball, soccer, bonfires, fireworks, water balloon fights, music, four wheelers, games, karaoke, movies, themed parties, & lots of good food, chips & cokes. I've fed 20+ teens hundreds of times but I knew where my kids were, what they were doing & who they were doing it with. I still have contact with many of those kids even though they are grown. I wish more people would create a welcoming place for teens & young adults to gather. They really are interesting to hang out with & your wise council may make a huge difference in their lives.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Perhaps what has been lost over the years is creativity. Now there is an expectation that entertainment must be delivered on a silver platter along with instructions. Life isn't supposed to be one big party but that seems to be the expectation.


----------

